# How Many Small Kitchen Appliances Do You Own?



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I don't think that this topic been brought up before (if it has, please indulge me).

How many small kitchen appliances do you own?

What I mean is Food Processors, Coffee Makers, Slot Toasters, Slow Cookers, Pressure Cookers, Blenders, Panini Presses ... 
I'll stop now.


----------



## caseydog

You left a pretty big gap in there between 7 and 10. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Casey, you could always do a write in  but you're right, I probably could have added one more "vote"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who counts?


----------



## Cheryl J

I went with the "between 5 and 7".  I don't have a lot of gadgets. Off the top of my head I'll list coffeemaker, toaster, hand mixer, blender, Nesco roaster, toaster oven, nuker.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> I went with the "between 5 and 7".  I don't have a lot of gadgets. Off the top of my head I'll list coffeemaker, toaster, hand mixer, blender, Nesco roaster, toaster oven, nuker.



Uh oh, I forgot my coffeemaker. Now I am in the small appliance limbo between 7 and 10. That's going to keep me awake tonight. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Two. Wait, make that too. As in "too many".  Lessee:
Coffee maker
Coffee bean grinder
Espresso machine (which is in the basement...)
Toaster oven
Food processor
Bread machine
Two crock pots (4 qt, 6 qt)
Oster Kitchen Center (primarily for stand mixer and blender, although I've used the meat grinder too)
Cuisinart Griddler
Electric frypan (which I used for tonight's grilled cheese sandwiches_
Two warming trays, a single and a double (used frequently when we entertained - probably donating to a thrift store before the year is up...)
electric juicer (Himself's toy)
Small coffee grinder used for spices
Old hand mixer from Himself's college days (and it still works!)
TV (an integral part of my kitchen prep work time...  )

Good Grief!  I never realized how many I have until you asked, *K-Girl*. Thankfully, I use most of them on a fairly regular basis. So I guess it's all good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Blender
Toaster
Hand mixer
Microwave
Knife sharpener
and a recently acquired popcorn popper that needs a new home!

When I moved into my first apartment I had a toaster and eventually a hand mixer, thanks to my mother and a couple books of green stamps. 

I got along just fine.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I wouldn’t want to plug all these in at once or it might short circuit the neighborhood

Coffee pot
Espresso coffee machine
Two coffee grinders,  one for spices
Toaster
Waffle maker ( two)  thin  heart shaped waffles and  Belgian waffle maker
Juicer
Crock pots,  large, med and a small one for hot dips/spreads
Food processor
Blender
Hot air popcorn popper
Breville  personal pie maker  ( highly acclaimed in DC a couple years ago,  hardly used recently) 
Microwave
Hand mixer
Kitchen aid mixer
Electric fry pan ( old, works great
Electric non stick wok,   (  ca80’s or 90’s, like new,   hardly used 
Bread maker, ( Some day this will get used again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hmmm...I should have voted 10+
Bunn Coffee maker
Keurig Coffee maker
Coffee bean grinder x 2 one for spices
Breville Convection Oven
Food processor x 2 one is little
3 crock pots (2 x 2 qt, 6 qt)
Toaster
NutriBullet
Blender
Breville  personal pie maker 
Microwave
Kitchen Aid Hand mixer
Kitchen Aid  Artisan mixer with slicing, shredding and grinding attachments
Meat Slicer
Cuisinart Electric Pressure Cooker
Dehydrator
2 stick blenders
Hard Boiled Egg Cooker


----------



## dragnlaw

Oh boy...  where to start?
Two things in the basement are: 
an electric can opener with knife sharpner (avocado green ) 
a cupcake gadget to make 3 cupcakes (have no idea where it came from)

Egg cooker (only use the lid to puncture the eggs now)
small slow cooker (dip size)\
meat slicer
pasta roller
4.5 quart slow cooker (sears and steams)
Hand mini-food processor
Old food saver now used only for re-closing bags
NEW Food Saver - brought it home last weekend
Micro
Toaster Oven 
Pressure Cooker -back of cupboard, rarely used
Coffee maker 12 cup  (and a 4 cup maker in the basement)
slot Toaster
Food Processor 
Hand Mixer
Ancient Stand Mixer
griddler, griller with extra plates for waffles
spice grinder
antique coffee grinder on the wall
blender
stick blender with attachments
spiralizer 

my friends just shake their heads and give me a little pat on the back


----------



## tenspeed

I would have to go through the kitchen and count, but at least 15, possibly 20.

I'm surprised that anyone on a cooking forum would have less than 10, unless some items are forgotten.


----------



## RPCookin

Why have you discriminated against 8 and 9?  They are perfectly good round numbers.  I count 8 here in the kitchen.  I picked 5-7 so that I wouldn't skew the results with an unwarranted exaggeration.


----------



## Janet H

A more interesting poll might be how many appliances do you have that you use that you use every week?

*Daily*:
2 slot toaster
Microwave
Popcorn popper

*1-2 times per week *
Coffee grinder
immersion blender 
KA stand mixer 

*1-3 times per Month*
rice cooker

*1-6 times per year*
Food processor
Electric griddle

*Once in a blue moon*
blender
Waffle maker 
Crock pot
Donvier ice-cream maker thingy

*Never - but I might someday*
Fondue chafer
Racqlette thing


Based on this - I probably should clean out some cupboards...


----------



## Kayelle

The ones I use daily are: 
Toaster Oven
Microwave
Coffee Pot
so they all deserve kitchen space. 
I hate kitchen counter clutter!

Other appliances are stored in the service porch:
Nesco Roaster (about my favorite)
Oster commercial blender (metal container, 40 yrs old)
Food Processor (rarely used)
Crockpot (for food service only)
Hand mixer
Stick blender (with very cool attachments)
Anova sous vide (new love)

OK...that makes only 10.


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Uh oh, I forgot my coffeemaker. Now I am in the small appliance limbo between 7 and 10. *That's going to keep me awake tonight. *
> 
> CD


 
 

I forgot to add my vacuum sealer.  That bumps me up into the "more than 7, less than 10" category, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

tenspeed said:


> I would have to go through the kitchen and count, but at least 15, possibly 20.
> 
> *I'm surprised that anyone on a cooking forum would have less than 10, unless some items are forgotten.*


 
But Tenspeed....some of us have small kitchens, not a lot of counter space, have gotten by quite nicely with what we have (so far...), and limited storage space.  I'm kind of a pretty serving bowl, platter, and casserole dish kind of gal, so most of my cabinet space is dedicated to those.  Sigh...I can never pass up a beautiful platter or casserole dish, if the price is right.


----------



## roadfix

10+
We have multiples of everything and all the spares are stored in the garage and some are given away during the Holidays, then replenished.


----------



## Kayelle

When I was a new, very young bride I was so proud of all my new wedding gift appliances displayed on my counters. Then I figured out I had to keep them all clean even when they weren't being used. Bummer. Matching appliance covers were in vogue then, so I resorted to using them for a time but they got dirty too. 
 Now all small appliances get stored where they don't get dirty.
I love my uncluttered very clean counters.


----------



## Kayelle

I just remembered I have an Electric Knife. It needs to go in the donation box.
Does anyone still have one that's used?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I agree with you Janet!
I thought of that question as well, 
how often do you use each of your toys?

When we moved away from Hawaii to the "Mainland", 
we only brought our clothes and our 4 Koa Wood Furniture pieces, 
these are heirloom, rare pieces that will be passed down.
That's it!
Everything else that we owned was given away and we started
all new here in Arizona.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *I agree with you Janet!*
> *I thought of that question as well, *
> *how often do you use each of your toys?........*


 
+1, that's exactly why I don't have a lot of small kitchen appliances.


----------



## roadfix

Half of our kitchen toys, we rarely use.


----------



## Janet H

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I agree with you Janet!
> I thought of that question as well,
> how often do you use each of your toys?
> 
> When we moved away from Hawaii to the "Mainland",
> we only brought our clothes and our 4 Koa Wood Furniture pieces,
> these are heirloom, rare pieces that will be passed down.
> That's it!
> Everything else that we owned was given away and we started
> all new here in Arizona.




Taking this one step further - I have noticed as the years tick by that I have less interest in having lots of appliances. There are probably a lot of reasons for this..

1. Things like slicers - I use an lovely large knife for instead.  I have been a cooking a looong time and have learned to use my knives well - no need for a machine to do this.  The knife is almost as fast, cuts just a well and is a LOT easier to clean. No uni-taskers!  One good knife can replace a many appliances.  I hand cut coleslaw for instance - it takes about 2 minutes to do a whole head of cabbage and there aren't all those parts to clean up.  I have discarded my garlic press for the same reason - mincing garlic is as fast as the press and easier to clean. 

2.  I have been though many gadgets over the years and am tired of coffee makers that fail and fancy toaster ovens that require an advanced degree to use..  I have simplified. Last time yet another $100 pot bit it, I simply didn't replace it. I make coffee in a pour over or french press. - no electric thing on my counter.  Turns out the coffee is better and there is no waste - who knew?  Last time the toaster oven died I replaced it with a commercial 2 slot toaster, bullet proof.  All I ever used it for was toast anyway.... 

3. Empty counters are easier to clean, provide better working space and make my life simpler.  If the place looks too plain, I get some fresh cut flowers in a vase or a lovely large bowl of fresh fruit as a center piece. Those make me immensely happy.

What I do want is well designed, high quality appliances.  Every appliance should meet this standard - no junk!


----------



## Kayelle

Janet H said:


> anyway....
> 
> 3. Empty counters are easier to clean, provide better working space and make my life simpler.  If the place looks too plain, I get some *fresh cut flowers in a vase *or a lovely large bowl of fresh fruit as a center piece. Those make me immensely happy.
> 
> What I do want is well designed, high quality appliances.  Every appliance should meet this standard - *no junk! *


I soo agree with that Janet. I always have a vase of fresh flowers on my counter next to my sink, and SC replaces them every week from the grocery. They make me happy in my kitchen and he does too.


----------



## caseydog

Hmmmm, does a microwave oven count if it is a built-in? It's also kinda' big, with a useless vent hood on the bottom. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Janet H said:


> Taking this one step further - I have noticed as the years tick by that I have less interest in having lots of appliances. There are probably a lot of reasons for this..
> 
> 1. Things like slicers - I use an lovely large knife for instead.  I have been a cooking a looong time and have learned to use my knives well - no need for a machine to do this.  The knife is almost as fast, cuts just a well and is a LOT easier to clean. No uni-taskers!  One good knife can replace a many appliances.  I hand cut coleslaw for instance - it takes about 2 minutes to do a whole head of cabbage and there aren't all those parts to clean up.  I have discarded my garlic press for the same reason - mincing garlic is as fast as the press and easier to clean.
> 
> 2.  I have been though many gadgets over the years and am tired of coffee makers that fail and fancy toaster ovens that require an advanced degree to use..  I have simplified. Last time yet another $100 pot bit it, I simply didn't replace it. I make coffee in a pour over or french press. - no electric thing on my counter.  Turns out the coffee is better and there is no waste - who knew?  Last time the toaster oven died I replaced it with a commercial 2 slot toaster, bullet proof.  All I ever used it for was toast anyway....
> 
> 3. Empty counters are easier to clean, provide better working space and make my life simpler.  If the place looks too plain, I get some fresh cut flowers in a vase or a lovely large bowl of fresh fruit as a center piece. Those make me immensely happy.
> 
> What I do want is well designed, high quality appliances.  Every appliance should meet this standard - no junk!



All EXCELLENT points Janet!!
I also agree on non-cluttered kitchen counters.
All of my toys, excluding that behemoth Black Keurig Coffee Maker (which by the way, is my DEAR HUSBAND's purchase, believe it or not) ... but that lives on that minuscule piece of counter top next to the `fridge, where not much else could live  ... all the other cast of characters have homes out of sight. 







Is this too much, y'think? 

I simply had to do this...I woke up thinking about bustin' out the entire gang for a photo-op  

DH walks into the kitchen, says, "HEH! What's all this about? Ooh, is that the Espresso Machine? Can I have a cup?"

SURE!!!




So our afternoon snack was a Latte and a piece of Carrot Cake


----------



## Andy M.

i have small appliances on the counters, in the kitchen cabinets, in an auxiliary cabinet in an adjacent room and down on the basement kitchen storage area.


----------



## blissful

Janet H said:


> *Never - but I might someday*
> 
> Racqlette thing



I have a love/hate relationship with my appliances. I love using them, there is no where to store them. I broke my coffee maker a few weeks ago when I accidentally threw it off the counter and broke it to bits. I haven't replaced it, and I love the new space I have on the counter. I'm drinking cold brewed coffee for now.

I made some raclette cheese last week. It will be aged and ready to eat in 2-3 months. I never bought a 'raclette thing' and I'll probably just use my propane torch to melt the cheese over the potatoes and pickles. I'm coming to the conclusion that if I could store my kitchen appliances in HIS garage, well, if he thinks they are HIS things, my kitchen would be much less cluttered.

Janet, I'd offer to sell you some raclette that I make but it's illegal here in the US to sell homemade cheese, isn't that a bummer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ah, but could you swap some of your raclette for *Janet*'s never-but-maybe-someday raclette thingy, *bliss*?  The only risk is that Janet loves the raclette thingy so much you never get your "get" from the swap.


----------



## blissful

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, but could you swap some of your raclette for *Janet*'s never-but-maybe-someday raclette thingy, *bliss*?  The only risk is that Janet loves the raclette thingy so much you never get your "get" from the swap.



Yeah, this doesn't work.
Pretty soon if you provide cpr to someone on the street you've given them life saving treatment valued at $6000, and someone must pay the tax. The only way life works is if people 'gift' it to others. We do a lot of that. There may be a heavenly reward too, so there is always that.


----------



## Kayelle

*Kgirl.*....you store your appliances in their original boxes??


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> *Kgirl.*....you store your appliances in their original boxes??



I have a friend who still has all of the boxes these things came in!  And she keeps them in them.

Drives me nuts! 

I have another friend who puts all the lids on her tupperware type stuff.  OMG I could fill my livingroom wall if I did that!


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> I have a friend who still has all of the boxes these things came in!  And she keeps them in them.
> 
> Drives me nuts!
> 
> I have another friend who puts all the lids on her tupperware type stuff.  OMG I could fill my livingroom wall if I did that!



I keep the original boxes for expensive stuff and collectibles, mainly in case I move. The movers would have to work hard to damage a plasma TV in the original box. 

I keep my camera and lens boxes, so when I upgrade and sell the old ones on eBay, I get top dollar. My mom has the original box for every piece of Lladro she owns. That's also important for value. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

I keep original boxes for a year after purchase in use I have a problem and have to ship it back to the manufacturer.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy - so do I (generally). 

CD - makes perfect sense - especially for high ticket items.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> *Kgirl.*....*you store your appliances in their original boxes??*



I do!
For the most part (not everything is still in their original boxes, but); the larger items are much easier to stow away in the storage cabinets out in the garage this way...very stack-able and as Casey mentions, it's difficult to hurt them. 
We've moved three times in 10 years, to me anyways, that's alot and everybody has come out on the other side beautifully.


----------



## Kayelle

Good idea Casey and Kgirl. I never took moving into consideration, as I've only moved once since 1978.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> Good idea Casey and Kgirl. I never took moving into consideration, as I've only moved once since 1978.



Old habits... I've lived in my current home for 17 years. The first 17 years of my life, I lived in five cities in four states. I thought that was how everybody lived. 

My parents moved another five or six times after I left home at 17. 

I have a big, floored attic in my garage, so keeping boxes is no big deal. Every five years, or so, I go up there and get rid of boxes for stuff I no longer have. I'm past due for that now. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin

Don't have room for boxes, nor do I have any desire to keep them around.  As soon as the product is verified undamaged and functional, the box gets recycled.  I have a pile in the garage right now of boxes that have been broken down, just waiting to load them up and take them to the recycling bins at the Community Center.


----------



## GotGarlic

Finally made a list of mine - 10+

Coffeemaker 
Espresso machine 
KitchenAid stand mixer 
Hand mixer 
Immersion blender with chopping and whipping attachments 
Toaster oven 
Bread machine 
Instant Pot multicooker 
Osterizer blender (I think this was a wedding gift) 
KitchenAid food processor 
Spice grinder 
Coffee grinder
Dehydrator 
Crock Pot

I didn't count the microwave because it's like casey's - built-in above the stove and cost about as much as the dishwasher. I do use it quite a bit, for more than just reheating. I make rice, potatoes, corn on the cob, etc. steam vegetables, and I defrost with it regularly. The new ones have electronic sensors that do a much better job of defrosting without hot spots than the old ones did.

I store them all over the place. Three live on the counters, several are in kitchen cabinets and the rest are on shelves in the sunroom. Our sunroom is a mudroom/workroom rather than a living area. Extra fridge and freezer are out there, too.


----------



## Andy M.

I think we need a 20+ category for the poll.


----------



## roadfix

Kitchen toys you regret buying...


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I think we need a 20+ category for the poll.



Hey, mine only add up to 14!


----------



## GotGarlic

The espresso machine was a Christmas gift for DH and my mom gave me the dehydrator. I really need to get into using it more. I forget I have it most of the time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My count was 20, but I've recently given away ALOT!

Regrets? I've had few ... sorry  I couldn't resist


----------



## tenspeed

Andy M. said:


> I think we need a 20+ category for the poll.


 
  I would have to take inventory to see if I fit in this category.  I think I'm pretty close.



roadfix said:


> Kitchen toys you regret buying...


 
  They all get used, although some rather infrequently.  Others get more use than anticipated when purchased.

  I have no regrets.  My kitchen toys cost a fraction of the cost of eating out, and we eat much more healthily at home than we would eating out.


----------



## Andy M.

Countertop microwave
Toaster oven
Coffee maker
Keurig
KA stand mixer
Griddler
Mini food processor
11 cup food processor
Blender
Immersion blender
Hand Mixer
Belgian waffle iron
Ice cream maker
Pizzelle maker
Crock pot
Oxo digital scale
Electric water kettle
Pasta machine

Depending on what you classify as an appliance:

2 Digital instant read thermometers
2 Digital probe type thermometers
2 Digital timers


----------



## medtran49

Lordy, we are in the too many category too.

Microwave
toaster oven
KitchenAid stand mixer with attachments of ice cream maker, slicer/shredder, pasta dies, meat grinder, vege sheeter, spiralizer
Blender/small food processor combo
Food processor
Stick blender wth chopping and whipping attachments
Hand mixer
Mini chopper
Kitchen torch
Waffle maker
Citrus juicer
Electric knife sharpener, as well as a manual one
2 induction burners
spice grinder
Stovetop pressure cooker if that counts
2 digital scales, 1 big, 1 small
Stand alone meat grinder
Stand alone crank sausage stuffer
Deep fryer
Vacuum sealer
Rice cooker
Electric meat slicer


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't know how anyone else defined it, but to me, in this context, an appliance is a tool that runs on electricity and plugs into the wall.


----------



## GotGarlic

Whoops. Medtran reminded me of my sausage grinder/stuffer


----------



## medtran49

No power source only takes away 3, the crank sausage stuffer and the pressure cooker, as well as the manual knife sharpener.  Everything else is either electric,battery or gas powered.  If it's powered by something, it's an appliance to me.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> No power source only takes away 3, the crank sausage stuffer and the pressure cooker, as well as the manual knife sharpener.  Everything else is either electric,battery or gas powered.  If it's powered by something, it's an appliance to me.



I'd agree, although I don't count battery-powered tools like thermometers and scales. To me, small kitchen appliances are labor-saving devices rather than measuring tools.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lordy, the more you guys post, the more I realize I forgot some things.  They aren't used often, but I'm glad I have them when they are put to work:
Belgium waffle maker
immersion blender
electric knife (that is Himself's - used only at holidays)





tenspeed said:


> ...I have no regrets.  My kitchen toys cost a fraction of the cost of eating out, and we eat much more healthily at home than we would eating out.


Same here. No regrets, but I have given a couple appliances "second thoughts".


----------



## Just Cooking

The only appliance I brought from Cali is my knife sharpener.. I bought an IP this last week so, I can only count 2 kitchen appliances.. 

I can say this... I doubt I'll ever collect a quarter of what I previously "needed"...

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

I don't agree that an appliance has to be electric powered to qualify as an appliance.  A small appliance has to make work easier and be portable.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I don't agree that an appliance has to be electric powered to qualify as an appliance.  A small appliance has to *make work easier* and be portable.



So we agree on the labor-saving device part


----------



## medtran49

I didn't count the instant read thermometer, but I do count the scales as they are necessary for molecular gastronomy and also for the salts for mineral water I make up for the Soda Stream, which is gas powered,, so I suppose that should be counted as an appliance also.


----------



## tenspeed

medtran49 said:


> the Soda Stream, which is gas powered,, so I suppose that should be counted as an appliance also.


  I'm glad you clarified that.  I couldn't imagine any gas powered kitchen appliances, other than a gas powered chain saw for carving the Thanksgiving pterodactyl!!!


----------



## medtran49

I was actually writing about the torch originally, but that is really liquid gas rather than actual gas like the Soda Stream

Some people actually use sawzalls (sp?) for large BBQ cuts.

One of our scales, the big one, is battery or electric.  The other is battery.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't see why the source of the appliance's power is part of the definition.  If you have an electric pasta maker it's an appliance but if it's a hand crank model, it isn't?  Makes no sense.


----------



## medtran49

Well, we have a hand crank pasta macine too, which certainly makes it easier to make pasta noodles, ravioli and lasagna sheets, so....

And then there are mandolins, handheld and countertop.  Where do we draw the line? 

French presses, espresso stove tops?  We have both of those too.


----------



## dragnlaw

*espresso stove top*

medtran...   whassat?


----------



## salt and pepper

Too many..........


----------



## GotGarlic

I think a small kitchen appliance is a modern labor-saving device that is powered by something other than a human being. I wouldn't call a potato peeler or a rolling pin an appliance.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> ...I wouldn't call a potato peeler or a rolling pin an appliance.



Those are tools.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

As per Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_appliance

"_Home appliances are electrical/mechanical machines which accomplish some household functions,[1] such as cooking, cleaning, or food preservation._"

... granted, they're not talking about "small appliances", so you interpret as you see fit.  
Nothing's being said here about the 'means of power', ie gas, LP, battery, etc.
IMHO, even as a manually powered appliance, it's still a "small appliance", I mean that's all they had back in the day, right? 
*shrug*


----------



## JustJoel

If I counted, I’d get depressed.


----------



## medtran49

dragnlaw said:


> *espresso stove top*
> 
> medtran...   whassat?



It's a 3 part coffee maker that you heat on the stove.  There is a top part, which is where the coffee ends up, that screws onto a bottom part, which is what you fill up with water, with a sort of stemmed basket with tiny little holes that fits inside the bottom part, which is what you put the ground coffee in.

https://www.amazon.com/Espresso-Coffee-Cappuccino-Cafetera-Cubana/dp/B01HFH8D90


----------



## dragnlaw

medtran49 said:


> It's a 3 part coffee maker that you heat on the stove.  There is a top part, which is where the coffee ends up, that screws onto a bottom part, which is what you fill up with water, with a sort of stemmed basket with tiny little holes that fits inside the bottom part, which is what you put the ground coffee in.



Thank You - I will sleep wiser tonight.


----------



## tenspeed

GotGarlic said:


> I think a small kitchen appliance is a modern labor-saving device that is powered by something other than a human being. I wouldn't call a potato peeler or a rolling pin an appliance.


  Here's an excerpt from a Wikipedia article:

  "A few gasoline and gas-powered appliances exist for use in situations where electricity is not expected to be available, but these are typically larger and not as portable as most small appliances. Items that perform the same function as small appliances but are *hand powered are generally referred to as tools or gadgets*, for example a hand cranked egg beater, a grater, a mandoline, or a hand-powered meat grinder."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_appliance

  I think if the title of the thread was named "Small Electric Appliances" it would have solved the issue.


----------



## dragnlaw

Argh...   I've tried 3 times to post a comment and each time I hit submit my power goes down. 

Been flashing up and down faster than the proverbial toilet seat in a co-ed dorm!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Those are tools.


So are thermometers.


----------



## letscook

On the counter - toaster, toaster oven, coffee pot, blender, and mini food chopper
on cart in my pantry that I can wheel out when needed , lg food processor, kitchen aid mixer, 
On shelf in pantry ; waffle maker, bullet blender, hand mixer, pasta machine, lg and small crockpot, bread machine, food dehydrator, Food saver vacuum sealer, ice cream maker and a deep fryer. electric knife. Oh and a microwave.
Wow!!  You don't realize how much you got till you get looking at it.


----------



## medtran49

I had to edit my list multiple times because I kept remembering something else.


----------



## Steve Kroll

dragnlaw said:


> Argh...   I've tried 3 times to post a comment and each time I hit submit my power goes down.


Maybe you're using too many small kitchen appliances simultaneously?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Thank You - I will sleep wiser tonight.



In your case it is a snout top...if you get three dragonettes going you could have a fancy tripod model...okay, back to my cave


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I now have a vacuum sealer, they were on clearance and I got it for half price with a stack of 100 - quart bags.


----------



## taxlady

I don't remember seeing this post, but it might have been here while I was ignoring DC for a few months.

This is what we have:


somewhat broken stand mixer, still works as a hand held mixer
immersion blender with add-ons
meat grinder / vegetable slicer, grater, shredder
toaster
toaster oven
knife sharpener (I really have to read the instructions and try it out.)
hot air corn popper
ice cream maker
drip coffee maker
espresso machine
food processor
Magic Bullet
Whirly blade coffee grinder and a to-be-repaired, burr coffee grinder


----------



## pepperhead212

I have a few, many of which are on the counter, except the small ones.

A couple on a shelf, under a fish tank in the dining room:
Meat Grinder
Nutrimill

One on the shelf over the oven - the toaster oven.

One hanging in the window area, behind the sink - the Immersion Blender 

On the counters in the kitchen:
Scale 
Kitchen Aid 6 qt
Vitamix
Food Processor
6 qt Instant Pot
44 yr old Farberware convection oven
Foodsaver (I made a simple rack that this slides out from under, so other things can be stored there) 

A few (that I thought of) in the basement: 
Waffle Maker
Ice cream maker
Hot Air Popper (wouldn't have remembered this, if I didn't see it listed above)
(there's a coffee maker somewhere down there, but no telling where, since I don't use it often!)

And several small grinders, and a hand held mixer, in some cupboards.


----------



## taxlady

I forgot the microwave and the digital, kitchen scale.


----------



## Vinylhanger

pepperhead212 said:


> I have a few, many of which are on the counter, except the small ones.
> 
> A couple on a shelf, under a fish tank in the dining room:
> Meat Grinder
> Nutrimill
> 
> One on the shelf over the oven - the toaster oven.
> 
> One hanging in the window area, behind the sink - the Immersion Blender
> 
> On the counters in the kitchen:
> Scale
> Kitchen Aid 6 qt
> Vitamix
> Food Processor
> 6 qt Instant Pot
> 44 yr old Farberware convection oven
> Foodsaver (I made a simple rack that this slides out from under, so other things can be stored there)
> 
> A few (that I thought of) in the basement:
> Waffle Maker
> Ice cream maker
> Hot Air Popper (wouldn't have remembered this, if I didn't see it listed above)
> (there's a coffee maker somewhere down there, but no telling where, since I don't use it often!)
> 
> And several small grinders, and a hand held mixer, in some cupboards.


I need to show my wife this.  She always tells me I have way too many.  

This proves I am way behind the curve.

Of course, if I had my druthers, I would have a hundred.  I'm a small appliance nut.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> I just remembered I have an Electric Knife.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmmm...
> Breville  personal pie maker
> r



Just re-read this whole thread -  fascinating! LOL!  

a friend has an Electric Knife - and not another sharp knife in the house - uses this for everything...  or a steak knife !  

Princess I saw that you and one other (?) have this personal pie maker. There was mention of an earlier thread but I can't find it.  What is it exactly?


----------



## Silversage

Too many!

Vitamix
Breville food processor
Anova sous vide
Sous vide Supreme 
Kitchenaid mixer
Air fryer
Cuisinart grind and brew coffee maker
Coffee/spice grinder
Toaster
Breville smart oven
InstantPot
Roaster oven
Bamix immersion blender
Cuisinart hand mixer
Zojirushi griddle
Electric fondue pot
Induction burner
Food saver
Chefs choice knife sharpener
Crock pot
2 mini crock pots
Cuisinart griddler
Double Belgium waffle maker
Cuisinart ice cream maker
Iced tea maker
Nespresso vertuo 
Nespresso (yes, two different ones- don't ask)
4 cup coffee maker (yup, more coffee)
Smoking gun
Blow torch (is that an appliance?)
Electric sauce boat/warmer

Plus and entire shelf full off attachments including:
Various pasta rollers and cutters and extruders
Meat/food grinder and sausage staffers
Ice cream maker (yes, another one)
Etc.

We just moved a couple months ago and I got rid of a bunch.  This is what's left.
I think I have a problem.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Princess I saw that you and one other (?) have this personal pie maker. There was mention of an earlier thread but I can't find it.  What is it exactly?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijsS7QEIcqs


----------



## Andy M.

Silversage said:


> Too many!
> 
> Vitamix
> Breville food processor
> Anova sous vide
> Sous vide Supreme
> Kitchenaid mixer
> Air fryer
> Cuisinart grind and brew coffee maker
> Coffee/spice grinder
> Toaster
> Breville smart oven
> InstantPot
> Roaster oven
> Bamix immersion blender
> Cuisinart hand mixer
> Zojirushi griddle
> Electric fondue pot
> Induction burner
> Food saver
> Chefs choice knife sharpener
> Crock pot
> 2 mini crock pots
> Cuisinart griddler
> Double Belgium waffle maker
> Cuisinart ice cream maker
> Iced tea maker
> Nespresso vertuo
> Nespresso (yes, two different ones- don't ask)
> 4 cup coffee maker (yup, more coffee)
> Smoking gun
> Blow torch (is that an appliance?)
> Electric sauce boat/warmer
> 
> Plus and entire shelf full off attachments including:
> Various pasta rollers and cutters and extruders
> Meat/food grinder and sausage staffers
> Ice cream maker (yes, another one)
> Etc.
> 
> We just moved a couple months ago and I got rid of a bunch.  This is what's left.
> I think I have a problem.




You should open an appliance store.


----------



## dragnlaw

OK - see the pie maker!  I actually would have probably bought one.  

And I remember now that somewhere in the basement is a cupcake baker that cooks 3 cupcakes!

I've never used it, was a pass-around from ???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> OK - see the pie maker!  I actually would have probably bought one.
> 
> And I remember now that somewhere in the basement is a cupcake baker that cooks 3 cupcakes!
> 
> I've never used it, was a pass-around from ???



I like it for curry meat pies and quiche.


----------



## bakechef

OK, Since Silversage was brave enough to show her large list, I'll post mine!

countertop convection oven
microwave
k-cup coffee maker
2 kitchenaid mixers (one bowl lift and one tilt)
food scale
toaster
blender
Ninja multi cooker
traditonal crockpot
instant pot
mini chopper
waffle maker
cuisinart food processor
Nutrimill Artiste mixer
Kitchenaid hand mier
vintage Hamilton Beach hand mixer
Sous vide 
2 Immersion blenders 
Air fryer
pie maker
bread machine (had since '88 still works!)
cuisinart griddler
vacuum sealer
Tassimo coffee maker (out of use)
Small K-cup brewer (out of use)
toaster oven (out of use)
griddle
countertop ice maker
ice cream maker w/freezer insert
ice cream maker uses ice and salt
vintage percolator (use when I visit friend out of town that doesn't drink coffee)
vintage Dormeyer stand mixer (display only)
vintage Kitchenaid stand mixer (display only)

I think that's it.  Most things live in the pantry except Kitchenaids, oven, toaster coffee maker and scales. Oh and there's another microwave in the basement den.  I really have to be careful to make sure everything has a home.


----------



## Kathleen

I've been avoiding this question.  It could be worse: I could have had to list my kitchen gadgets.  (I'm weirdly addicted to kitchen gadgets.)

Kitchen Aid Stand 6 qt.  Mixer x 2 - don't ask... 
- tons of attachments including a pasta extruder so we can make macaroni!
Kitchen Aid Food Processor
- again, if it has an attachment, we likely have it.
Breville Pie Maker
Microwave/Convection Oven
Microwave destined to live somewhere else soon.
Hand mixer 
Immersion blender
Ice Cream maker with freezer inserts
Air fryer
Instant Pot with a travel bag  
Rice cooker x 2
Pressure cooker/canner
Slow-Cooker x2
Sous Vide
Coffee Maker x2
Espresso Maker
Coffee Press
Ibrik
Spice Grinder
Coffee grinder
Egg steamer - destined for donation
Mini Chopper
Salad Spinner - again, a tool perhaps
Vacuum Sealer
Waffle Maker
Multiple Fondue Pots
Toaster
Food Scale
Molcajete - this is really a tool, isn't it?
Blow torch
Pasta Maker
Meat Slicer
Meat Grinder
Sausage stuffer
Food dehydrator
Toaster Oven - Destined for Donation
Assorted Spiralizers - And honestly none work wonderfully...

I have too much "stuff" but....I like stuff.....


----------



## bakechef

Kathleen said:


> I've been avoiding this question.  It could be worse: I could have had to list my kitchen gadgets.  (I'm weirdly addicted to kitchen gadgets.)
> 
> Kitchen Aid Stand 6 qt.  Mixer x 2 - don't ask...
> - tons of attachments including a pasta extruder so we can make macaroni!
> Kitchen Aid Food Processor
> - again, if it has an attachment, we likely have it.
> Breville Pie Maker
> Microwave/Convection Oven
> Microwave destined to live somewhere else soon.
> Hand mixer
> Immersion blender
> Ice Cream maker with freezer inserts
> Air fryer
> Instant Pot with a travel bag
> Rice cooker x 2
> Pressure cooker/canner
> Slow-Cooker x2
> Sous Vide
> Coffee Maker x2
> Espresso Maker
> Coffee Press
> Ibrik
> Spice Grinder
> Coffee grinder
> Egg steamer - destined for donation
> Mini Chopper
> Salad Spinner - again, a tool perhaps
> Vacuum Sealer
> Waffle Maker
> Multiple Fondue Pots
> Toaster
> Food Scale
> Molcajete - this is really a tool, isn't it?
> Blow torch
> Pasta Maker
> Meat Slicer
> Meat Grinder
> Sausage stuffer
> Food dehydrator
> Toaster Oven - Destined for Donation
> Assorted Spiralizers - And honestly none work wonderfully...
> 
> I have too much "stuff" but....I like stuff.....



I love stuff too!  My out of use stuff is destined for donation soon, along with a bunch of baking pans that I've upgraded.

I have to really avoid buying vintage appliances and gadgets, since they'll be mostly for display, and I really don't my house to look like a Cracker Barrel restaurant


----------



## dragnlaw

lso I guess there are really only two kinds of cooks

those that have a gazillion gadgets, etc. 

and those that have the bare minimum and do the same tricks as the others.


----------



## GotGarlic

Silversage said:


> Too many!
> 
> Vitamix
> Breville food processor
> Anova sous vide
> Sous vide Supreme
> Kitchenaid mixer
> Air fryer
> Cuisinart grind and brew coffee maker
> Coffee/spice grinder
> Toaster
> Breville smart oven
> InstantPot
> Roaster oven
> Bamix immersion blender
> Cuisinart hand mixer
> Zojirushi griddle
> Electric fondue pot
> Induction burner
> Food saver
> Chefs choice knife sharpener
> Crock pot
> 2 mini crock pots
> Cuisinart griddler
> Double Belgium waffle maker
> Cuisinart ice cream maker
> Iced tea maker
> Nespresso vertuo
> Nespresso (yes, two different ones- don't ask)
> 4 cup coffee maker (yup, more coffee)
> Smoking gun
> Blow torch (is that an appliance?)
> Electric sauce boat/warmer
> 
> Plus and entire shelf full off attachments including:
> Various pasta rollers and cutters and extruders
> Meat/food grinder and sausage staffers
> Ice cream maker (yes, another one)
> Etc.
> 
> We just moved a couple months ago and I got rid of a bunch.  This is what's left.
> I think I have a problem.


You... you have a smoking gun? Hm... [emoji848]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> You... you have a smoking gun? Hm... [emoji848]



Keeps out the random pot stirrers and tasters.


----------



## Silversage

Shhhhh......I'm trying to hide it.  

https://www.amazon.com/Breville-PolyScience-Smoking-Infuser-Commercial/dp/B01MSB5USZ


----------



## Just Cooking

Silversage said:


> Shhhhh......I'm trying to hide it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Breville-PolyScience-Smoking-Infuser-Commercial/dp/B01MSB5USZ



well.  That's an interesting gadget. 

Ross


----------



## Kathleen

bakechef said:


> I love stuff too!  My out of use stuff is destined for donation soon, along with a bunch of baking pans that I've upgraded.
> 
> I have to really avoid buying vintage appliances and gadgets, since they'll be mostly for display, and I really don't my house to look like a Cracker Barrel restaurant



  Too funny!  My rule on vintage items is that I must be able to use it.  Not that I do....but it has to be usable.  



dragnlaw said:


> lso I guess there are really only two kinds of cooks
> 
> those that have a gazillion gadgets, etc.
> 
> and those that have the bare minimum and do the same tricks as the others.



But, but, but....without the sausage stuffer, we would not have hot dogs!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Keeps out the random pot stirrers and tasters.



 

I am thinking that I will break out the pie maker for Pi Day (March 14th.)


----------



## bakechef

Kathleen said:


> Too funny!  My rule on vintage items is that I must be able to use it.  Not that I do....but it has to be usable.
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, but....without the sausage stuffer, we would not have hot dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I will break out the pie maker for Pi Day (March 14th.)



Same here, my vintage mixers work I just don't use them, so technically they could be put into use...


----------



## LPBeier

I have a space between the cupboards and the ceiling on two sides of the kitchen. It is filled with appliances and large pots. There is an ice cream maker, waffle iron, popcorn popper, juicer, two slow cookers, a George Foreman grill, etc. 

I also have my KA, an instant pot, toaster oven and Thermomix on the counters.

You could call me a small appliance junkie! 

They all work, but do I use them? I plead the fifth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Am I supposed to count the three crockpots I have stashed in a cupboard at work?


----------



## Silversage

Then there is a plethora of tools that aren't in a typical kitchen.  Things like a tagine, 2 iSi siphons,  Searzall,  etc.  Theres way too much of that stuff to count.

Some of us just need to cancel our Amazon accounts.


----------



## LPBeier

Silversage said:


> Some of us just need to cancel our Amazon accounts.



I got much of mine through points at our local grocery store. Add to that my coveted cleaver which was 68000 points on its own! I bought a lot of groceries when I was catering so I got a lot of points. Alas, they don't redeem for merchandise anymore, just gift cards and travel.


----------



## Kathleen

Silversage said:


> Then there is a plethora of tools that aren't in a typical kitchen.  Things like a tagine, 2 iSi siphons,  Searzall,  etc.  Theres way too much of that stuff to count.
> 
> Some of us just need to cancel our Amazon accounts.



Tagines are awesome!  I love kitchen things....and cancel Amazon?  Erm....uh......noooooo!  I can stop on my own.  Really!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Kathleen said:


> Tagines are awesome!  I love kitchen things....and cancel Amazon?  Erm....uh......noooooo!  I can stop on my own.  Really!!!



Ditto!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Me too...but not this week...


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me too...but not this week...



Exactly....cause they have STUFF!


----------



## taxlady

Kathleen said:


> Exactly....cause they have STUFF!



There is some STUFF that I can only find on Amazon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Exactly....cause they have STUFF!



My new item should be here on Friday...


----------



## Kathleen

taxlady said:


> There is some STUFF that I can only find on Amazon.



Exactly!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> My new item should be here on Friday...



What did you get???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get???



When I got the Electric Pressure Cooker, I gave away my Zojirushi Rice Cooker. The PC did a fine job with rice.  But, it's a 5 quart cooker and hard to do one or two servings of rice.  So while looking at rice cookers for Linda, I found a small Zo with fuzzy logic that can handle 1-2 servings...and ordered it. What?, you may ask do I need a rice cooker for since I am Low Carb and rarely eat rice...

Found out I can cook lentils in the Zo and since I eat those three or four times a week, thought it would be perfect. Plan on experimenting with other foods, too!


----------



## Kathleen

I love lentils!  Cannot wait to hear how it goes for you!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

More than I have room for.


----------



## Silversage

Annnndddddd....


I just ordered the Anova Precision Oven.  Shipping on Feb 12th.


Just 'cause I didn't have enough toys.


----------



## Just Cooking

I hadn't heard of that. Quite the unit.

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Silversage said:


> Annnndddddd....
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Anova Precision Oven.  Shipping on Feb 12th.
> 
> 
> Just 'cause I didn't have enough toys.



Wow! That looks like an impressive oven. Let us know how well it works and how you like it.


----------



## dragnlaw

ARgghhh!  I want to play with one toooo!

sounds amazing but I think it might be quite a learning curve, at least for me! 

LOL  Steamed Steak anyone!


----------



## Silversage

I'm hoping this will replace 3 things (maybe 4).  The SV Supreme, the Smart Oven, and the Air Fryer.  All 3 are very big and take up a lot of real estate on the counters.  



With luck, it can also replace the toaster, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Silversage said:


> Annnndddddd....
> 
> 
> I just ordered the *Anova Precision Oven.*  Shipping on Feb 12th.
> 
> 
> Just 'cause I didn't have enough toys.



Holy Combi-Oven Batman! 

Who knew you could transform a home kitchen 
into a restaurant?  
It sorta makes sense when you think about it.
More and more home cooks, who love to eat and
can't really go out to a top rated restaurant as of late,
are moving towards basically creating a professional kitchen at home.

This is exciting *SS*, please keep us all updated.  I'm very interested 
in seeing what you make as well what you think of it.
Maybe start a new thread in the Appliances sub-forum?


----------



## bakechef

Silversage said:


> Annnndddddd....
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Anova Precision Oven.  Shipping on Feb 12th.
> 
> 
> Just 'cause I didn't have enough toys.



We use big pro combi ovens at work and they are amazing.  We roast a lot of vegetables, being able to get them browned and steamed at the same time is really cool.  Being able to adjust humidity when cooking meat produces great results. I would love to have that oven for bread!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think I have a whole lot of catching up to you guys! 



Silversage said:


> ...I just ordered the Anova Precision Oven.  Shipping on Feb 12th...


Now I have a new, shiny toy to lust for. Thanks, *Silversage*!


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think I have a whole lot of catching up to you guys!
> 
> 
> *Now I have a new, shiny toy to lust for.* Thanks, *Silversage*!



With yuh there, *CG*!


----------



## Janet H

I have fewer and fewer as time passes.  If it hasn't been used in a year - it's history.  In the last 2 years I've gotten rid of a slow cooker, pressure cooker, toaster oven, blender and a couple of other items.

here's what remains:

Rice cooker
Mixer
Immersion blender
Robot coupe
Microwave
Toaster
Waffle iron that has reversible plates to turn into griddle - this last one may be on the chopping block next year as we rarely make waffles.

IMO a good stove and a good chefs knife are the best tools in the kitchen.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Janet H said:


> ... snipped ...
> *IMO a good stove and a good chefs knife are the best tools in the kitchen*.




So true *Janet*!


----------



## dragnlaw

I also agree completely with *Janet* -  

but all those other goodies are what make for a lot of fun!


----------



## Janet H

dragnlaw said:


> I also agree completely with *Janet* -
> 
> but all those other goodies are what make for a lot of fun!




I agree and over the years have had a slew of them but... I find that I use them very little after initial romance and purchase.  They take up space and I end up moving them around and dusting them but rarely using them.   My current romance is a Breville Pie maker and I'm trying to resist. I make pies in the oven - often and at Thanksgiving made a bunch of pot pies with the left overs - in the oven. Seemed to work well... but the temptation is strong.


----------



## dragnlaw

I know, after reading about that pie maker...  I am sorely tempted!  For me it might be good, being alone, but....   there is always that damn _but_!


----------



## Kathleen

dragnlaw said:


> I know, after reading about that pie maker...  I am sorely tempted!  For me it might be good, being alone, but....   there is always that damn _but_!



*files nails and whispers* if you order now, you will have it in time for Pi(e) Day.  (3.14)


----------



## Janet H

Kathleen said:


> *files nails and whispers* if you order now, you will have it in time for Pi(e) Day.  (3.14)



Hilarious... wicked enabler


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz




----------



## pepperhead212

Janet H said:


> IMO a good stove and a good chefs knife are the best tools in the kitchen.



Well put, Janet!  But a good stove is not very useful without good pots to go on it!

I am lucky there wasn't an Amazon back when I was stocking my kitchen!  Back then, there was nowhere around here in Philly or the suburbs to buy good kitchenware, so every 6 or 8 months I would take a trip to NYC, and come back with a carload of kitchenware, and a little food!  Not too many electric appliances, but countless other things.  If amazon was around then, I don't know if there would have been room in my dining room for guests!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pepperhead212 said:


> ...Back then, there was nowhere around here in Philly...



So I take it that you aren't a big fan of Fantes? We've been there twice, and we don't live anywhere near the place.


----------



## dragnlaw

1Pie day?  Pie day? wwah?  what?  ohboy! ohboy!  yes, please...


----------



## Kathleen

Janet H said:


> Hilarious... wicked enabler







dragnlaw said:


> 1Pie day?  Pie day? wwah?  what?  ohboy! ohboy!  yes, please...



Exactly.  And there are only 2 months and a few days left!  We should start a Pi Day thread for menu ideas.  I am thinking of savory beef and cranberry pies with chocolate-cherry pie for dessert.  Maybe a salad in there somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aussie Curried Meat pies with coconut cream pie.


----------



## dragnlaw

You guys are killing me!  I'm supposed to be on an austerity program!


----------



## pepperhead212

Cooking Goddess said:


> So I take it that you aren't a big fan of Fantes? We've been there twice, and we don't live anywhere near the place.


Back in the time I'm talking about - late 70s and early to mid 80s - Fante's and other places around town really didn't have that much.  Reading market was also nothing like today.  Nothing like the Bridge Kitchenware and Broadway Panhandler, plus all those ethic shops all  over NYC.   About this time was when public interest in cooking really spiked, and stores specializing in kitchenware started opening all over, at least around here, where population was also spiking in the suburbs (farmlands converting to higher priced real estate!).  But the prices I got at some of those places was lower than one store owner down here (a guy I became friends with after a while) told me he could get them for!  Often they were from stores in the restaurant district, that had signs "wholesale only", but when you pay cash, you don't need an account!

Chinatown in Philly back then had only 3 main stores I could get supplies from back then, but some things were unavailable.  In NYC, I could find anything, and I remember one store that specialized in teas, and anything dried - hundreds of glass containers of every kind of dried seafood, fruit, or vegetable that is used in Chinese cooking as well as medicine, I'm sure!  About 1989 was the last time I made a "regular trip" to NYC for food items (a few kitchen items the last few times, but I was pretty loaded by then!), as the Asian markets had opened in Philly, down near the Italian market, and most food was available locally, plus a good spice shop in the Italian market I got super fresh spices from, and there were mail order places, like Penzey's, that had some unusual spices, and also super fresh.  It was a couple years before I found a place in Avondale, PA, with Mexican!  Not real close, but a friend and I would make it a long trip - first to  Kennett Square, for mushrooms, Avondale, then Lancaster for _That Pet Place_ - back then, the largest aquarium store on the east coast.   Before, Casa Moneo in NYC was the ONLY place I could find Mexican ingredients.  Now, there is a Mexican grocery/restaurant right here in town - the guy that I share my excess Mexican harvests with!  Incredible how times change.


----------



## Janet H

pepperhead212 said:


> Well put, Janet!  But a good stove is not very useful without good pots to go on it!




You are right... and I guess I take this for granted. Back in the 80's I lived very near to the AllClad factory in PA.  Once a year they threw open their production facility for a giant seconds sale. Pallets of pots, pans and lids in all sizes and finishes with tiny imperfections could be purchased (cash only) for pennies on the dollar.  For several years I went and stood in line at 6 am with local chefs to pick over the pile and leave with a wagon full of awesome cookware. 35 years later they're still good as new, despite daily use and abuse.

I went waaaay overboard at those sales.  My favorite purchases were:


2 saucepans that had no handles - perfect dog dishes for food and water. 
A stock pot big enough to take a bath in that will steam 12 big artichokes in 2 layers - holds about 6 gallons. I remember the price on this one - $4.00.  The reason it was a second was that the logo stamp was crooked and not evenly burned in.


----------



## Andy M.

Janet H said:


> You are right... and I guess I take this for granted. Back in the 80's I lived very near to the AllClad factory in PA.  Once a year they threw open their production facility for a giant seconds sale. Pallets of pots, pans and lids in all sizes and finishes with tiny imperfections could be purchased (cash only) for pennies on the dollar.  For several years I went and stood in line at 6 am with local chefs to pick over the pile and leave with a wagon full of awesome cookware. 35 years later they're still good as new, despite daily use and abuse.
> 
> I went waaaay overboard at those sales.  My favorite purchases were:
> 
> 
> 2 saucepans that had no handles - perfect dog dishes for food and water.
> A stock pot big enough to take a bath in that will steam 12 big artichokes in 2 layers - holds about 6 gallons. I remember the price on this one - $4.00.  The reason it was a second was that the logo stamp was crooked and not evenly burned in.



I got my Le Crueset 7.25-qt. French oven as a factory second. One of the outlet malls had a Le Crueset store and I got the pot for less than half price.


----------



## dragnlaw

Whew...  Saved by the bell!  Amazon.ca is out of the pie maker...   and don't know when it will be back in stock!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I got my Le Crueset 7.25-qt. French oven as a factory second. One of the outlet malls had a Le Crueset store and I got the pot for less than half price.


I got my first Le Creuset French oven  for more than half off at an outlet store because it was a floor model. It had some scratches on the bottom. More recently, I've bought Le Creuset from eBay - brand new for less than half of the retail price.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I got my first Le Creuset French oven  for more than half off at an outlet store because it was a floor model. It had some scratches on the bottom. More recently, I've bought Le Creuset from eBay - brand new for less than half of the retail price.



Great items to get a deal on. They are way too expensive at full price.


----------



## pepperhead212

Those LeCreuset and Copco enameled CI pans were some of the things I picked up at this one store dirt cheap, back in the early 80s in NYC.  They would have maybe a tiny scratch, or a tiny bubble in the enamel, or maybe just something that someone had returned, and nothing I could find wrong with them!  I just used two of them today - the LC oval Dutch Ovens, 9 and 5 qt, that I got for $40 and $25!  If I hadn't gotten these kinds of deals, I wouldn't have bought overpriced  things like that.


----------



## taxlady

My first Copco pots were bought as factory seconds, in Copenhagen. They had that sale twice a year. I got mostly perfect pots. When they graded them, they were more careful to make sure that no "seconds" got in with the "firsts", than the other way around. Same went for Royal Copenhagen porcelain and Bing & Grøndahl porcelain. Well, the porcelain, I just bought annual coffee cups.


----------



## Kathleen

dragnlaw said:


> You guys are killing me!  I'm supposed to be on an austerity program!



Pies are a great way to use up small amounts of leftover meats and veggies!  Very thrifty!



dragnlaw said:


> Whew...  Saved by the bell!  Amazon.ca is out of the pie maker...   and don't know when it will be back in stock!



Williams-Sonoma often has great sales on them....just saying.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aussie Curried Meat pies with coconut cream pie.



That sounds delicious.  We need to revive the mini pie thread!


----------



## dragnlaw

OK_* Kathleen,* sweet little cupcake that you are_...  you are not helping!

I'll just now have an excuse to cook more foods...  _'oh, it's ok, it's for these thrifty little pies I'm making!'_ 

I stopped going to Sonoma... never really found a deal that was in my budget!

Yes, on this one I agree, that recipe should be posted *PF*.  Sounds delish!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Yes, on this one I agree, that recipe should be posted *PF*.  Sounds delish!



I'll have to think about it, never had a recipe, it just comes together. I'll make it and write down the amounts.  Learned it from a boss I had who was from Melbourne. And he made enough for 100 pies...


----------



## CharlieD

Because of keeping Kosher, and not mixing milk and dairy products, pretty much everything is doubled. 
I have a small food processor 3 cups I think, and a 14 cup , both Cuisinart, 
 a stand up mixer, Kitchen aid, with meat grinder and paste attachments, 
a toaster,
a slow cooker,
a hand mixer,
Double that up. 
Rice Cooker.
Blow torch
Digital Scale
Then I have a juicer, only one.
One blender,
One coffee maker, Keureg kind, 
one waffle maker, 
One Soda stream.
Two Pizza ovens, I bought for Pizza party I had for my daughters birthday, though to be hones I think I only used them couple of times only since then. 

Now, to make my life even more complicated. I have not only have separate appliances, but a whole separate kitchen, yes, you heard me right, for Passover.

With whole another set of appliances.

Electrical meat grinder
14 cup Cuisinart
2, different types, juicers
electrical gridle
couple of "camp stoves" I think that is what they are called. The small one, one burner, using cans of gas fuel.
hand mixer
soda stream

I think that's it. 

Total craziness if you ask me.

But, hey, what can you do with guy who cannot walk pass kitchen store without buying something new. Guy who has 7 frying pans on meat side.


P.S. Oh, forgot, coffee grinder, coffee maker, an old simple kind, two warming plates, electrical griddle (love that one, really nice for Chief's recipe pancakes , two microwaves. I think now it is it.

Oh, the bread maker, but I rarely if ever use it.


----------



## Silversage

Silversage said:


> Annnndddddd....
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Anova Precision Oven.  Shipping on Feb 12th.
> 
> 
> Just 'cause I didn't have enough toys.



It arrived!  Now I have to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## dragnlaw

WOW.....  just wow!!


----------



## taxlady

Silversage said:


> It arrived!  Now I have to figure out what to do with it.



I'm dying to hear about your experience. How about a steak, done on there pseudo sous vide program?


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been meaning to post - we got a new toaster oven a couple weeks ago. It's a Ninja Foodi xl Pro Air Oven. Love it so far.


----------



## GotGarlic

Silversage said:


> It arrived!  Now I have to figure out what to do with it.


Nice! I found out there's a Facebook group dedicated to the type of countertop oven I bought. The admin created photo albums for different foods and encourages people to post pictures of what they make, along with recipes.

It's surprising to me how many people ask what types of pans they can use [emoji848] Well, anything that fits! [emoji16]


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Nice! I found out there's a Facebook group dedicated to the type of countertop oven I bought. The admin created photo albums for different foods and encourages people to post pictures of what they make, along with recipes.
> 
> It's surprising to me how many people ask what types of pans they can use [emoji848] Well, anything that fits! [emoji16]



I see Amazon product questions that have me shaking my head.  Sometimes I wonder if these people have actually cooked anything in their lives. I guess everyone starts somewhere.

I really love the look of that Ninja oven! I almost want my countertop oven to break down so I'll have an excuse to buy one!


----------



## taxlady

Nice looking oven, GG. Just curious, where are the controls?


----------



## dragnlaw

too funny taxy!  was just thinking the same thing - went back to the photo twice to check!...  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Nice looking oven, GG. Just curious, where are the controls?





dragnlaw said:


> too funny taxy!  was just thinking the same thing - went back to the photo twice to check!...  LOL[emoji38]


Lol, they're on the front of the oven - they're electronic!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Lol, they're on the front of the oven - they're electronic!
> View attachment 45642View attachment 45643



Was the first photo, in your previous post, taken before it was plugged in?


----------



## Kathleen

Silversage said:


> It arrived!  Now I have to figure out what to do with it.



So cool!  I cannot wait to hear what you end up trying first!!!  (Have you decided yet?)  



GotGarlic said:


> I've been meaning to post - we got a new toaster oven a couple weeks ago. It's a Ninja Foodi xl Pro Air Oven. Love it so far.
> View attachment 45634View attachment 45635View attachment 45636



Very nice!  It looks like a perfect size for a small family or small tasks too.


----------

